# Objekt kann nicht gefudnen werden



## Anoth (17. Juli 2007)

Es gibt einige Objekte in der Blasc, datenbank die nciht gefudnen werden können, wenn man auf das such-ergebniss oder in der zutats, etc. liste auf dieses klickt.
Es handelt sich hierbei um das in der spielwelt anklickbare objekt, nicht um das daraus lootbare item.

Einige wären:
Brühschlammbedecktes reiches Thoriumvorkommen
Brühschlammbedecktes Thoriumvorkommen
Hakkari Thoriumvorkommen (beim anklicken erhält man das item "Duskwood")
etc. etc.

Bei vielen Items bekommt man auch sehr komische items angezeigt wie beispielsweise: "Duskwood"

Bitte fixen, war für das craften/farmen eine sehr wichtige option


----------



## Bloodynames (28. Juli 2007)

Hi und jo nicht nur das sonder auch allgemein habe ich versucht bestimmte erzvorkommen zu finden ohne erfolg bekommen "The location of this Object is unknown" ???

Bitte fixen oder wird das ein Bezahlservice??


----------



## Eed (28. Juli 2007)

Jo, stimmt. Wenn man es im Suchfeld eingibt wirds zwar gefunden, aber wenn man dann draufklickt kommt: ERROR: Object not found

Bis jetzt kam das Prob bei mir bei: Eisenvorkommen, Thoriumvorkommen und Teufelseisenvorkommen

Andere hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## tilltonight (13. September 2007)

Jo - habe das gleiche Problem. Wäre toll wenn das behoben würde!


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2007)

tilltonight schrieb:


> Jo - habe das gleiche Problem. Wäre toll wenn das behoben würde!



Ist behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodynames (15. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist behoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dabke danke^^


----------

